# BLD RELAY



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Guys.
I wanne do a nice relay, but i have no idea what cubes i should use.
right now i have memorized 

2x2x2
3x3x3 3x3x3
4x4x4 4x4x4
5x5x5

i dont have another good 5x5x5. should i add something or should i stay with this or whatever?! i will solve in the evening and make a video, cause i have to study for school. but i will keep those cubes in my head, so i can still add some

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice. I'd like to see the video


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2009)

Add a 7x7x7, of course! 

Good luck on it - I can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------

